# Frustrated with Rescue Forum



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

What does it take to be part of the inner circle? What does it take to be part of the trusted? 

I have 3 rescues..2 of which were found here on this site. 

1 - I drove 500 miles round trip unplanned. 
2 - I drove 120 miles round trip to rescue 4 pups unplanned, 1 of which I kept, and the 3 others I found loving homes 
3 - 1 of which I left work early to rush to the local shelter here in Pittsburgh to save. 

I constantly am on the lookout for dogs here in Pittsburgh and post when I can. I have offered volunteer transport service only to get turned away. 

Is the only way to get trusted on this site is to post 100 times a day? Not everyone, but any post may never even take a rescue. Some rescues are good enough them and they go out and spend 1000s on one. 

My dogs are not perfect to breed standards, one is Lab/GSD mix that was found on this site. I can't believe it was allowed to get through having non pure pups in the forum. But they are my dogs that I provide a loving home for with a 1 acre fenced yard to run in, with 1000 acres of woods to walk in. They are mine. 

I am sorry, but I am frustrated. Everyone wants to save dogs, but it seems that every time someone offers to save one, someone has to be the judge if they are worthy or not. 

I have worked with GSD since 1988. I was trained as K9 Handler while in the military. I have handled many different dogs and know their behaviors. I have had 8 GSDs as personal pets since 1988, which includes the 3 I have now. I treat my own dogs as if they were my family. I have the best for them at all times, but somehow I am not good enough to ever rescue or assist on this site. 

I am the only one that feels this way, or are their others? 

Sorry


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

I am sorry for this post.I have tried assist in transport, have tried toadopt from posts, only to be turned away. 5 times it has happened. 
ReaSONS...I live to far way...I need a home inspection...I dont have enough experience... Gimme a break!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm a little confused. I have found this forum to be quite open to folks who own non-Shepherds or mixes. Some of the most popular dogs on the board aren't PB Shepherds. Hopefully you've had the same experience. 

Number of posts SHOULDN'T have anything to do with how readily someone's offer of help is accepted. _Everyone_ should be questioned. Now, what may seem like number of posts meaning people aren't questioning may actually be people working together who have already worked together in the past and checked each other out. 

If you offer to transport or adopt a dog, people may - and should - ask questions. Rhaya's sticky post explains why. 

When you've offered to help with transports, what has happened? Were the legs already filled or something? If you want to transport and don't mind going through the screening process, I'm sure I can help you find a venue to do that. Volunteers like you are the lifeline of shelters like we have down here in the rural south going to rescues in other areas.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This is such a refreshing frustration








It should be an easy one. Can you find a local rescue to do a home visit?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:ReaSONS...I live to far way...I need a home inspection...I dont have enough experience.


Many groups have distance requirements because they want to be able to support the dogs they place. I've been turned down for being out of area. It's not personal (and I have a lot of posts!







) It's just the policy of that group and that's their right. As far as needing a home visit to adopt, yes, you do. And if you don't understand why, there are some recent threads you should definitely check out. YOU know who you are, and YOU know what kind of home you'd provide a dog, but the person placing the dog does not and it is not safe or responsible to take someone's word for it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It is definitely a matter of verifying things and having screening done. I just read a post that someone would have been great for a dog...even though we don't know them other than their posts. Unfortunately that is not enough to internet know someone because not everyone is who they say they are, and they don't do what they say they do. 

It would be good if people who do go in the rescue section could read other parts of the board, as well as that sticky, to get an idea of what type of things have happened and why people use caution. 

Kudos to the people who have asked for those things, and glad you brought it up for people to explain to you.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: jeffreyzan
> I am sorry, but I am frustrated. Everyone wants to save dogs, but it seems that every time someone offers to save one, someone has to be the judge if they are worthy or not.


That's exactly right. Have you seen the posts about dog hoarders, people looking for fighting dogs, and even adopting from shelters that don't do their own speutering to get breeders? This is the internet. Nobody knows anyone personally. And every time you try to help, whoever is closest to the dog will need to evaluate you to his/her satisfaction to make sure you don't have bad intentions. 

If you want to help dogs in a way where people know you personally and trust you, I suggest you get involved with a LOCAL rescue group.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

first i want to say thank you so much for wanting to help the dogs.

here is what i've found that it takes to be part of rescue here, i've been here three years. first of all patience and an understanding of what horrible things can happen to dogs if people aren't careful who they work with. many of us have had personal experience with that. then you have to be really open to questions, giving vet references, being willing to have a reputable rescue/rescuer in your state do a home visit (i dislike the word "inspection", no one cares if you're sally homemaker, but only want to know you're who you say you are, or that you don't have more dogs than you can care for). you also have to have an understanding that because rescue is such a heartbreaking and emotional business that sometimes you have to bite your tongue and focus on the welfare of the dog(s). you have to try very hard to not take anything personal, and, dare i say, you have to have a really high frustration tolerance. let's see, what have i missed...oh, attitude...when you're questioned you have to never become defensive or cop an attitude. the dogs here need all the help they can get. don't be frustrated, just read the sticky on "do you know where that dog is going", understand there are worse things even than death for some of these poor dogs, and be open and accepting of questioning, provide all the info you can...and realize it's less a matter of an "inner circle" than just people who, because of experience, are very, very careful. take care, thank you again for wanting to help the dogs.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: jeffreyzan. Everyone wants to save dogs, but it seems that every time someone offers to save one, someone has to be the judge if they are worthy or not.
> 
> I have worked with GSD since 1988. I was trained as K9 Handler while in the military. I have handled many different dogs and know their behaviors. I have had 8 GSDs as personal pets since 1988, which includes the 3 I have now. I treat my own dogs as if they were my family. I have the best for them at all times, but somehow I am not good enough to ever rescue or assist on this site.
> Sorry


Hi Jeffrey, 

It is not that you are not good enough to help, its that no one knows you other than by what you type on this site. 

It looks like you have some good expeirence and could be a value to the rescue section, but as others have said the best way to get involved is through a local rescue. Once you have had your references checked it will likely be easier for people to accept your help.

When I first joined this forum I too wanted to help and people gave me the same advise they are giving you. So I became a volunteer for German Shepherd Rescue of New England, I became an approved transported for Echo Dogs and I also assist a local all breed rescue. All of these rescues did their own reference/background checks before they let me join them. I am happy that people care so much about these dogs that they question references. I have had rescues that use this site call my employer and verify I'm who I say I am. I am not offended by this, it shows me that they are serious about rescue. 

If you have been checking out other sections of this site you will find a thread about someone that everyone "knew" who turned out not to be who he said he was. That is one of the situation peple are trying to avoid. 

It sounds like you have a lot to offer, so please get involved with a local rescue so your services can be put to good use.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Ditto by getting "checked and approved" by a local rescue for volunteer. Based on your post, it sounds like you are not up for a home check? In which case that may be part of the problem. 

I don't know what rescues are around the Pittsburg area, but that would be a good place to start.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Please don't get offended by someone checking you out - it happens to ALL of us. I have been doing rescue either on a personal basis, or with group(s) since 1991 and I still get checked out. My vet thinks it is a hoot when someone checks up on me. I am always glad to know that folks are concerned enough to do their own investigation.

You sound like you would be a valuable volunteer with your experience - I wish you you lived closer to VA so that we could put you to work for us!

Please find a local group and get involved. The rescues need all of the good help they can find.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Jeffrey, Thank you for wanting to help and thank you for all you have already done!!! It is heart breaking to see these dogs in shelters. There are a lot of GSD rescues in your area, and like others have said you should apply as a volunteer to not just one but all of them, then you will be able to help even more!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Jeffery -
If you look at the recent/current controversy that's been aired here you might begin to understand the need for home visits and screening a bit more.
I've been on this board for eons. I've "seen" transporter steal a dog (at least once), people styling themselves as rescues, lauded as saints and then busted as hoarding animals --- and a great bunch of other stuff happening through rescue. 

Any group purporting to be a rescue bears a heavy responsibility to the dogs. In my mind, they should run background checks on people. Unfortunately, I don't know of any that can afford to do this.

You may be frustrated but a level of security/background needs to be there to establish trust. You may have gone extremely out of your way to rescue several dogs. That might be more of a red flag than a green light. (See current discussion.)


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Normally, I wouldn't post here because someone might not take it well, but jeffreyzan, I understand your frustration. I, too, (rescue in general) have had problems. I have a very lengthy and public background in this breed, 30 years worth, as well as a very public and open professional training background. I can be found on-line lots of places. I never expected to be treated better than someone else in my searches ...just with a different understanding perhaps. 

Well, trying to find a new GSD that met all the needs I have for training pruposes has not been easy. I wanted to go the rescue route, but thus far haven't. A few months back I found a 5 mth. old GSD puppy w/ a very well known & large group in CA and they do ship out of state. To my shock, I was denied, and they were VERY rude. Why was I denied: 1. because I thought crate training a young dog was not bad & 2. I ONLY have a 4 foot fence. I was reprimanded that any GSD would obviously jump that! Hmmmm....never happened, not once 'cause I don't leave my dogs running around the yard. 

Finding a young puppy out of your area will be almost impossible because all of the ones I looked into will only place them locally....puppies are easy to place and everyone wants them. 

It's good and necessary to check people out, but I think rescues also have to be willing to 'give' and trust a little bit too. In the future I would love to be able to adopt again, but the degree of difficulty some groups make it might mean I just simply purchase what I need ....I have plenty of breed contacts and there are far less hoops to jump through. 

Hang in there ...maybe something will turn up locally.


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

I might add one thing: Of course anyone placing a dog has the right to do what they want. Years ago I worked hard to place this little stray dog. I used Petfinder and had lots of people want him. But, I used a questionaire that was very detailed to determine who met his personality and needs best. I made people angry with the questions in some cases. BUT, 1 month later I found the perfect home. I talked with the vet for some time; I invited them to my home where they stayed for about two hours. I kept in contact with them; she shared e-mails and photos over the years. She tearfully informed me of his passing this past year in great detail. Did I ever visit her home? No. Did I trust her? Yes. I did the groundwork and made the decision with both my head and my heart. Just because you see someone's home won't mean they are a good one. Instead, all the hoops might run off perfectly wonderful homes because they do get frustrated by all the little things. Some groups 'interrogate' not just ask questions. I hear it quite a bit. This is what I mean about giving a little and trusting.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Trusting? You can check out this thread.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1334439&page=11#Post1334439


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

there is no excuse for anyone ever being rude. but "trusting" on the internet and in the world of rescue is foolhardy (imho). tedebear12 it is wonderful that you had a good experience and you (and the dog) were very fortunate. your experience was "years ago", it's a whole different ballgame out there now. because of the horrible economic conditions there seems to be a new way to make money off these poor animals, or new abuses, surfacing every single day. that is the sad reality of rescue in 2010.

oh, and my belief is that groups start out asking questions and over time, and after being burnt over and over again, and seeing the price these dogs pay, it turns into interrogation. and i completely understand.


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

It's not that I don't understand what you are saying. I know sometimes mistakes happen. I just don't think the mistakes are the majority. I come from a show dog background that includes placing dogs. Only a few times were mistakes made. 

Maybe it's just me and the fact I work with a lot of people, but I learn far more from taking the time and having telephone conversations with them. If you're careful and listen well, you get a good sense for how people are. If you ask the right questions, you learn a lot. 

I just cited the one dog placement, but there have been others. Listening, listening, and more listening along with asking the right questions, speaking with the vet and/or references, keeping in touch, etc. go further in my opinion than all the home visits and interrogating in the world. 

But, again, everyone can adopt as they see fit. My only point is that I understand where the origianl poster is coming from. 

Lastly, I think you might be misunderstanding trust as blind trust. Blind trust is truly foolish....but that is not the same as well-informed trust.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Conmen are GREAT on the telephone. JMO.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:It's not that I don't understand what you are saying. I know sometimes mistakes happen. I just don't think the mistakes are the majority.


And I totally agree with this. Really bad placements are certainly less common than good ones if you do some screening. I guess my question is - how many mistakes is an acceptable number? How many dogs is it "okay" to place in with an abuser or someone who will neglect them? 

Here's where I'm coming from on this - it is impossible to completely eliminate the possibility of a bad placement. You can do every check in the world and it's still possible that someone could slip through, but I certainly want to make sure that I've got the chances of that as low as I possibly can! If I can reduce the chance through an application, great, and then reference checks, better still, and then a phone conversation - yes, you can sometimes find out important things during one of those, and finally a home visit. Things often come to light there that would miss all the other places. And of course I keep in touch and follow up after placement. I still don't have a 100% chance of a good placement, but I've done what I can to protect the dog in my care and to place it responsibly. It doesn't make any sense to me to cut corners when every corner I cut raises the chance of a mistake just a little bit higher.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: jeffreyzanWhat does it take to be part of the inner circle? What does it take to be part of the trusted?


Is there an "inner circle"?

I've posted I would help by pulling a dog from any of the local animal controls around north Dallas and taking the dog in for a short while, if it was an urgent case, and the dog had a place to go or one was being arranged.

If nobody ever takes advantage of it so be it.

If it's a last resort situation and the dog is euthed rather than trust me without someone fully checking up on me first, it's the dog's loss as well.

But then I would rather be the last resort than the first one, emergency back up, break glass in case of fire type of situation.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Jeffrey,

While everyone here makes very valid points, I have also felt the way you do. I joined the forum in October, so I'm pretty much a "newbie' here.

I have offered help, both physical, and financial in some cases, and gotten no response, not even a 'we're good". Made an observation on one board that was very true, and was told to "hush". Even tho people in that 'clique' have made the same observation. I just don't post there or offer to help there anymore.

As far as the home inspection goes? I've worked with Shepherds from childhood on up, including pre-K9 and pre-seeing eye dogs with basic social skills and obedience. Clean driving and criminal records, professional job, excellent (current) vet references, approved (current) SPCA adopter. 

I understand each rescue has their own rules, I understand they are there for a reason. I am also a rather private person. I almost never invite anyone to my home. I think I've had 2 guests in 5 years, neither with an invitation -g-. But again. Its their rescue, they set the rules. I'm good with that. It also means there is one less good foster out there. 

What I did finally find, however!! 

Is a great GS rescue with an awesome coordinator and wonderful volunteers. An outlet for my do-gooder-at-heart tendencies, in a capacity that didn't make me uncomfortable. 

I guess my point is...don't let a few people discourage you. Everyone is different. Keep trying till you find a 'fit', that makes you happy. There are many different ways, and levels of commitment, to volunteering. When you've found the one that is right for you, you'll know.

Another parting thought....I'm awfully glad I didn't plan to make the Philly run... (with its 2-3 feet of snow coming down) this weekend! 

Hope you find your niche soon, don't give up!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What rescue are you with?

What do you do? I think it is helpful for people to see the many, many things you can do in a rescue without actually fostering. 

Of course, rescues still have a volunteer application and process.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Forgive me, I just don't understand why someone would be so against a home visit. Do you really think these volunteers have nothing else to do than to take the time out of their weekends/evenings to go to your home so they can snoop? No, they are taking time out of their weekends/evenings to make sure you are what you say you are, you have the home you say you have, etc. What is wrong with this? 

Red flags waive real fast when someone is so against this simple step. It makes me think they are hiding something. Please tell me what else I should think? 

Your more than welcome here, but we have certain rules we go by. If someone doesn't want to go by the rules of the board, nothing is stopping them from going to the shelter and adopting the dogs directly. They just can't expect the support of those of us on the boards. 

As far as having so many years of experience, thats great but I just don't see how that would exempt you from the same requirements the rest of us have. Most of us have dedicated years of our lives to this breed, have a vast amount of experience and that just might be why we have these rules in the first place.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomForgive me, I just don't understand why someone would be so against a home visit. Do you really think these volunteers have nothing else to do than to take the time out of their weekends/evenings to go to your home so they can snoop? No, they are taking time out of their weekends/evenings to make sure you are what you say you are, you have the home you say you have, etc. What is wrong with this?
> 
> Red flags waive real fast when someone is so against this simple step. It makes me think they are hiding something. Please tell me what else I should think?


Some people just are not comfortable with strangers in their home.

Some folks are not comfortable in crowds

Some folks are not comfortable around dogs, and have anxiety attacks if one is near.

Some people are not comfortable ever being alone.

Just because I don't understand why, doesn't mean it isn't real and that they aren't good people. What appears a simple step to you, may in fact not be a simple step for them, and have having a stranger in their house could have them in an anxiety attack.

Not that I am that way, I simply don't like it for my own possibly irrational principles of zero trust extended to me, while it is demanded of me to extend it to a stranger.

If a dog needs to be pulled in Hurst etc. and I'm the last resort to hold it until transport or such can be arranged, someone can visit my home to pick the animal up if that's in the cards. If that's not good enough, so be it.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

And so that is fine...if they are not comfortable with it and that is a requirement no one is forcing the issue-they are free to go adopt a dog by another means. 

TxRider, I remember your writings before about how you felt about home visits. Thats fine. No one is putting you down for the way you feel. You ended up going to Camp Wolfgang and getting a dog and I believe everyone here celebrated with you on your new family member. 

What we are saying is if you want members of the board to help you pull a dog or if you are adopting from a rescue then certain things are required- one of which is a home visit. This is the Internet. Most people are likely fine, good and decent people. But just for the same reasons we warn our children-there are some real sicko's out there. People/rescues are doing the best they can to protect these dogs (as well as their own reputations) for these people.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Erm?

And this is why people new here, at times, don't feel welcome.

I clearly stated that I understand a home check is a common requirement to foster, and that I respect that fact. It is also why I, personally, choose not to foster, but to volunteer in other ways.

I also stated that I'm a private person, and have no one other than family to my home. That alone would be a reason 'why someone would be so against a home visit'.

But, if I were to elaborate, I am female, living in a rural area, on a decent sized farm, with no police presence other than state police 25 miles away in either direction, in case of emergencies. I tend to err on the side of caution. 

Again, I never said my 'years of experience' should exempt myself nor anyone else. And that each rescue absolutely has the right to make their own rules. What I did say is that because of those rules, I -choose- not to foster. I did say it is a shame that -current- clean record checks and excellent vet references aren't considered. No more no less.

I find it sad that the people who replied to my post did so in a confrontational manner. Its easy to see why people new to the forum become hesitant to post. Instead of "May I ask what makes you so resistant to this particular step?" it was "this stance automatically makes me think the person is hiding something' And of course it's your right to have your opinion and state it, but the tone in which it was done would be offsetting to someone with thinner skin than I have.

Personally? Fostering seemed like a project to make the do-gooder in me happy. I have the time and space. A friendly foster could come to work with me. My clients love when I bring my critters. They look for them, some even bring treats to the office hoping I brought one. My Husky (rescue) lost his best friend (aussie shepherd, rescue) to diabetes, despite huge efforts by both my vet and myself. (she was 12) Husky is lonely without a friend! (He gives me that sad "c'mon Mom, the cats are cute and all, but it's not the same!" look from time to time)

At any rate...as for me? I'm in no hurry. Looking for a shepherd whose owners are looking to rehome. My vet knows I'm looking and has her eye out as well. Not likely to find a Shep at my local SPCA, but not impossible either.

As far as "How can you help"? without fostering?

Contact your local German shepherd rescue. Ones that board at times need supplies, financial contributions for specific special situations (usually vet visits/medical conditions). Some Rescues let you 'sponsor' a specific dog, and let you follow their progress from rescue to transport to foster to fur-ever home online.

Be a transport volunteer. Drive a few hours, help save a life. 

Some rescues have "days out' at Pet Smart or Pet Expos. Help out, drive, hold a leash, stand with a dog.

Your local humane society always needs volunteers to pay attention to their animals, give loves, take them for a walk, they also do pet smart days...

There are other ways you can help, but thats a good starter list









And in a positive, upbeat tone, even!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

SylvieUS, Before I even finish reading what you just posted, I wasn't even responding to your post.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

SylvieUS, you say "I find it sad that people who responded to my post...'. well, I, for one, was not responding to your post. I was responding to the OP. When I referranced someone else I wrote their name.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Sylvie, I understand about not wanting to be alone at home; maybe you could invite some friends or family over when the volunteer would come to visit? Also, believe it or not, those who do the home visits face the same danger; which is why I always had my husband drive me. He would wait outside, and I had my shepherd by my side, but believe me, sometimes I asked myself, what would happen if I ever met a real sicko? But never did. Most folks are really just fine.

Those of you who would try fostering but hate the HV, can try another possibility: personal rescues. Pick up a lost cause at the shelter and find her a good home. 

Many-many ways to help if you want to! 

Also, it has been said a million times over before, but do not give up after the first (or second) bad experience with rescues. There are many of them and all are different. You are bound to find one that is a good fit for you. They can be WASTLY different. really.

And, again, HV is not about anything else; it's simply about verifying that you really live there; that you are the type of owner who loves his dogs and loves them well. That's it. It's all about safety.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

hehe, okay, my turn to eat my words for being defensive









Your posts were under the heading frustrated with rescue forum [re:sylvieus]

So it looked like you were replying to me, not the OP.

I have found a place I enjoy volunteering with, and when the time is right, and the do-gooder in me finds the right dog to adopt/rescue I'll add a furbaby, until then, Lads gets all of Mom's attention...and all the doggie treats!

Sorries folks!


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomRed flags waive real fast when someone is so against this simple step. It makes me think they are hiding something. Please tell me what else I should think?


Funny ....I don't want to be required to take a drug test at employment ...does that mean I'm hiding a drug habit? No, it means I think it's an invasion of privacy without just cause. 

If all you want to do is make sure someone lives where they say, etc ...did you ever consider just driving by and calling it a day? You'd learn the same information ...is the fence secure or existant; do they live at that house; are there are other dogs in the yard; etc. 

Just my opinion ...

Oh, I did adopt the last dog from the shelter and not because I was hiding anything. 

But, again, to each their own ....


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: tedebear12
> If all you want to do is make sure someone lives where they say, etc ...did you ever consider just driving by and calling it a day? You'd learn the same information ...is the fence secure or existant; do they live at that house; are there are other dogs in the yard; etc.


that doesn't prove that they live there. I could give you my neighbor's address, the guy down the street, whomever. Just driving by all you learn is that a certain house DOES have a fence. 
As for there being other dogs in the yard, again just driving by you wouldn't know that. My fence is behind the house, you can't see it driving by. Well, you can see a gate, but not anything to see if the fence is in good shape, etc Plus, my dogs are inside when I am inside, so again, you wouldn't see anything.

ETA: I forgot this point. No, just because you refuse a drug test at work doesn't mean you are doing drugs. HOWEVER, in 99.999% of cases, refusal to take the test will result in you losing your job.
Just like if the cops pull you over and you refuse to take a Breathalyzer. Sure, you may not have been drinking, but by refusing the test you automatically lose your license.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

For those who are put off by the idea of a home visit, please know that it is not as intrusive as you might imagine. 

The folks doing the home visit already have a common interest with you - they want to save GSDs too. And believe you me, they are delighted at the prospect of having another foster home. For every new foster home added to their rescue, another life can saved. 

We are not checking out your housekeeping skills - anyone who fosters and has dogs of their own is most likely going to have some dust, dog hair and very possibly some mud in their house on a pretty regular basis. 

We do want to make sure that we point out anything that might be dangerous to the dog, and also in danger OF the dog. We don't care about your furniture or decorating skills. 

Case in point, one of our volunteers just witnessed the death of a healthy young Lab at an animal hospital - he got into Hydroxycut (diet supplement or something like that) - he was in respiratory distress in less than half an hour and dead in spite of all efforts to save his life within the hour. Part of the home visit includes letting folks know about the dangers of pets getting into medications, chemicals, litter boxes, etc. Perhaps if someone had pointed that out to the devasted young couple with the Lab, his life would have been spared. 

We leave the white gloves at home - honest. And the volunteers who do the home visits have already been checked out by the rescues so chances are pretty slim that the rescue would send an unsavory person to your home. 

If you had witnessed some of the horrors that we have, perhaps you would be a little more open minded to the process and the reasons behind it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just my two cents on home visits...when the rescue I was volunteering for did my home visit the volunteer never went past my kitchen, even though I offered. What was really important was taht she pointed out that my house was very open with no good way to separate dogs if there should be a problem. That told me that I needed to be careful on what dogs I fostered as the only way I have to keep them apart is a crate or the kennel outside (that is not an option in the winter nor a 24/7 solution). The home visit was very helpful!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have taken Rocco on home visits and he is AWESOME at showing people all the things that need to be proofed in their homes. Think bull, china shop. There was a chair with the seat partially ripped. It was more ripped before I got him out of the room, he carried knick knacks that were on the coffee table around like prizes, and showed how a smallish dog can reach really high on a counter, especially if a chair is nearby...he also finds stuff I don't see, that he can smell. 

Most nerve wracking home visit for me was when the cat rescue came and there are all my dogs, and the potential for fostering more, and I figured well, this isn't going to happen! But she saw that they were cat friendly and realized my other cat was in charge of the whole show...so I got my funny Naji.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Regarding transport, etc.:

Unfortunately, there are many times where I receive urgent e-mails from other rescues to "keep a lookout" for a particular dog. What happened? "Someone" volunteered transport, and the dog and transporter "went missing." 

I wholly understand why rescues perform checks on people offering assistance. 

The first time I transported, I had to provide my name, cell number, home address, Vet's name and number, alternate number, year, make, model of my car, route I would be taking, rescues I've volunteered with, etc. 

I don't think any of those requests are extreme. 

I have had a home visit before including from an AmStaff breeder we were going to purchase a pup from to ensure our home was okay. (She was making sure things checked out on our puppy application such as location, dogs owned, etc.) She wasn't judging us based on our cleanliness, our yard condition, materialistic items we had in our home. She just wanted to make sure things "checked out." We've had our home checked out by a rescue as well (before getting Gidget.) THAT rescue said, "if anyone wants a home check on you in the future, feel free to give them our number."


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Forgot to mention that after transporting, etc. I get the director of transport's name and contact info and use them as a "rescue resumé" of sorts


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: SylvieUShehe, okay, my turn to eat my words for being defensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I apologize as well. While reading your posts I did see you had some excellant ideas on how to get involved. Good job.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

In going back to the OP's orginal question about what it takes to be trusted and more part of the group. I can see when people are new to the boards some of us 'oldies' tend to hold back and offers to help are not jumped at. Unfortunately, this type of trust takes time to form...let me try to explain this further.

The rescue boards are very emontional. We see dogs that are about to be put down (sometimes in awful ways such as gassing or by heartstick) and our hearts just hurt. We all want to stop this, we need to stop it but the clock is ticking and time is not on our sides. What you see posted on the boards usually represents only a small amount of the work put into trying to save each dog. Phone calls are made, emails sent. 

Over the years I can't even count how many times a newer person to the scene has said they'll take this one or that one, or I'll do this or that. Sometimes they post these things on many dogs. For the most part I think their intentions start out right, they want to do the right thing, they want to help. But they just don't know how to go about doing it. You see when someone posts that they will go down and pick up a dog others see this and work on another dog. Over and over again I've sceen people offer to take this dog and then that dog and so on, but when they are called on it, ie. I thought you were interested in such in such dog we're considered mean for picking on the person and not welcoming new people. In the meantime the dogs are the ones that suffer. 

So I can see where newer people have a hard time being trusted and feeling part of the 'group' if you will. My suggestion, take it slow. Earn the reputation that you want to have. If you have time try posting dogs in need. If you see a GSD in your local shelter go there and take pictures for us, help us all to learn more about the dog. Get to know some of the folks here. Try pm'ing those you think might have some of the same interests you have and developing relationships that way. You might end up on the phone with some of us and find new relationships forming that way. It all works together. 

We don't want the new people to feel unwelcomed, but I'm sure you didn't meet your best friend just yesterday...those things take time. 

Best wishes,


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Another huge way you can always help is to send emails to rescues letting them know about the dog and asking if they can help. Google 'GSDs rescues' and 'dog rescues' in the state and work off the list. After you've emailed someone note it on the thread along with any responses you may receive.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

After you check the rescue out of course! There is a list explaining what things to look for in a rescue in this section, in a sticky.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

As always, good point Jean


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistle
> 
> I wholly understand why rescues perform checks on people offering assistance.
> 
> ...


Given that first time volunteers have made off with the 'cargo' I totally understand and agree with this requirement.

In my line of work, I understand just how easy it is to verify someone's identity, known address, work address, VIN of their car, driver license and registration, all in under 10 minutes, depending on your typing skills...or lack thereof...under 5 in my case









But all of that can also be done behind the scenes. It is somehow less personal and/or invasive. Which is why I suggested some people may be comfortable volunteering to transport, but not foster. Different requirements, but still a necessary and active part of the rescue process.

-Just my yappy two cents


----------

